# un autre périphérique utilise mon adresse ip que faire



## nath29 (17 Juin 2012)

bonjour,
j'ai vu que certains avaient ete aides j'aimerai etre guidee pour que ma connection internet ne sois plus pompée par des gens malhonnetes...
Merci de me guider pour sécuriser ma connection
Nathalie


----------



## liittle-piianist (17 Juin 2012)

nath29 a dit:


> bonjour,
> j'ai vu que certains avaient ete aides j'aimerai etre guidee pour que ma connection internet ne sois plus pompée par des gens malhonnetes...
> Merci de me guider pour sécuriser ma connection
> Nathalie



Bonjour, tu es chez quel fournisseur ? tu devrais sans aucun doute changer le type de cryptage dans la configuration de ton routeur. Passe en WPA2, c'est ce qu'il ya de mieux a faire


----------



## nath29 (17 Juin 2012)

bonjour liitle piianist je suis chez free
je ne sais pas trop de quoi tu me parles clé WAP je trouve ça ou??


----------



## Powerdom (17 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Est-ce que c'est vraiment votre réseau privé qui est utilisé ou un abonné free qui utilise légalement le réseau ouvert de votre freebox ?


----------



## liittle-piianist (17 Juin 2012)

J'attends la reponse du dessus, comment sait tu que quelqu'un utilise ton réseau ?! Sinon, tu peux desactiver ta borne "free wifi". il suffit d'aller dans la configuration de la freebox.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2012)

Un iPhone, un iPad de la maison est souvent annoncé comme tel ...


----------



## nath29 (17 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai ce message qui me dit que l'adresse ip de mon pc est utilisé et alors je n'ai plus ou peu de réseau : plus lent..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h51 ----------

c'est mon réseau puique je me connecte avec ma box via un code et pas par free wifi


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2012)

nath29 a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai ce message qui me dit que l'adresse ip de mon pc est utilisé et alors je n'ai plus ou peu de réseau : plus lent..



Quand je suis dans ce cas, j'éteins mon modem et compte jusqu'à 15, parfois j'éteins mon mac, je rallume mon modem, et ensuite mon Mac, n'importe comment un bon modem fait une pause de 15 mn toutes les 24 heures ...


----------



## liittle-piianist (17 Juin 2012)

nath29 a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai ce message qui me dit que l'adresse ip de mon pc est utilisé et alors je n'ai plus ou peu de réseau : plus lent..



Ce message est marquee ou ?!


----------



## nath29 (17 Juin 2012)

sur mon mac

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h55 ----------

sur ma freebox carte detactee etat ok modele ralink RT2880
canal11
protection WEP clé....freephonie activee

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h57 ----------

donc ce message serait normal si on peux dire et non pas que qqun utilise mon adresse à des fins de telechargements par exemple?


----------



## liittle-piianist (17 Juin 2012)

nath29 a dit:


> sur mon mac



Vas voir dans les configurations de ta box et change le type de securite .. "Wep" par defaut .. -> "WPA" ou "WPA2".

Ca evite aux gens de se connecter indiscretement sur ton reseau.


----------



## nath29 (17 Juin 2012)

je ne vois pas où désactiver la borne wifi

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h58 ----------

je ne vois pas comment changer ce code wep en wpa2 j'ai été dans paramètres et je ne peux pas changer

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h02 ----------

je vois sur reseau mon mac avec son ip une adresse et mode routeur "non"


----------



## liittle-piianist (17 Juin 2012)

nath29 a dit:


> je ne vois pas où désactiver la borne wifi
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h58 ----------
> 
> ...



regarde de ca cote la : http://www.quelles-nouvelles.com/2011/07/tutoriel-securiser-wifi-freebox


----------



## nath29 (17 Juin 2012)

ah oui mais je n'ai pas la v 6 mais la 2 changer me permettra de faire ça je n'ai plusqu a commander la nouvelle...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h07 ----------

merci en tous les cas d'essayer de m'aider...


----------



## Powerdom (17 Juin 2012)

nath29 a dit:


> sur mon mac



On peut avoir une photo d'écran du message ?

(majuscule + pomme + 4)


----------



## edd72 (17 Juin 2012)

Non mais arrétez le délire...

Encore un qui n'a pas activé le mode routeur de sa Freebox (non actif par défaut) et qui ne peut donc pas y connecter plusieurs machines en même temps.


----------



## Powerdom (17 Juin 2012)

edd72 a dit:


> Non mais arrétez le délire...
> 
> Encore un qui n'a pas activé le mode routeur de sa Freebox (non actif par défaut) et qui ne peut donc pas y connecter plusieurs machines en même temps.



Ben c'était pas la question. Elle veut justement être la seule sur sa freebox.


----------



## nath29 (17 Juin 2012)

excuses moi c'est quoi pomme, et quand à albator je ne releverai pas tu pourrais etre tolérant

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h16 ----------

Dans les choix de clé j'ai réussi à aller jusqu' TKIP et AES ou TKIP ou AES CCMP c'est lequel le 2?


----------



## Powerdom (17 Juin 2012)

Ha oui la touche pomme se nomme cmd maintenant.


----------



## edd72 (17 Juin 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ben c'était pas la question. Elle veut justement être la seule sur sa freebox.



Ben oui mais dans ce cas, il ne faut pas qu'elle y connecte son smartphone, sa tablette ses 2 PC portables...


----------



## Romuald (17 Juin 2012)

Juste histoire d'y voir plus clair. L'adresse IP en question elle est de la forme 192.168.xxx.xxx ?


----------



## nath29 (17 Juin 2012)

j'attend d'avoir de nouveau le message d'erreur j'ai suivi le conseil d'albator et activé mon routeur...je vous tiens au courant dès que j'ai de nouveau le message, j'en ai profité pour changer mes mots de passe et passé ma clé de WEP à WAP...MERCI encore à tout le monde


----------

